

Help, 23 hours left for Kenya to get it's first planetarium - mmwanga
http://startsomegood.com/Venture/nomad_domes?nf=1

======
mchiteri
Roughly U.S.D 855 now short with an average of 15 hours left to go.

------
mmwanga
7 hrs left and $135 to go.

